
Ask HN: Those of you making 200k+ what do you worry about? - orwelliancon
I want to get answers directly from the source itself. A lot of people here make 200k or more in jobs or business. What dp you worry about most?<p>Do you feel satisfied now you make 200k or more in AGI (adjusted gross income)?
======
skylark
I'm making a little over 200k right now. It doesn't feel much different from
making 115k.

At 115k I had enough money to buy whatever I wanted and save 2-3k/month. Now
the numbers in my Vanguard account rise a bit faster than before, but my
overall lifestyle is exactly the same.

A 200k salary is comfortable, but it's by no means "fuck you" money. I still
worry about the things everybody else worries about: Finding fulfillment,
love, a place to call home, and planning out my future retirement.

------
CalChris
In my first Silicon Valley job, I thought I was making X. I never really
looked carefully at my paycheck. Honest. I was 20 something and I really just
didn't check. Turned out I was making 2X.

My boss got a call one day (open seating) and said, _Yes. Yes. Noooo. I 'll
talk to him about about it right now._ We went into the closet (seriously) for
privacy and he asked if I thought I was overpaid. I said no. He explained to
me that I had been paid 2X.

1X was not that much different. I spent less. But really, I got used to it
pretty quickly.

~~~
brianwawok
Did they take it back?

I got paid like $200 extra once in college. They took it back the next
paycheck :(

------
npace12
All the same stuff I was worrying about when I was making 50k -- "how can I
make more?" mixed in with "how can I feel happier and more accomplished?"

------
allfou
Taxes. Taxes. Taxes. As a single individual making a little over 200k you
endup with 120k net. The gross income means absolutely nothing since you're
giving away 80k every year.

middle class, not a place to be

~~~
ericzawo
I wake up every day wishing I have this problem one day.

~~~
allfou
I don't want to ruine your dream, but in order to make 200k/year, you have to
give away 80k/year.

People only see the bright side...

